# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Ai giúp mình cách đưa Video lên Website với!

## machao112

hiện nay mình có 1 file dvd đã chuyển đổi sang định dạng flv chỉ còn >30mb một chút nhưng mình không làm cách nào để đưa được đoạn video đó lên website. mình cũng đã tham khảo cách sử dụng jw flv player và thử thực hành nhưng không làm được[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]. bạn nào biết cách đưa video lên website hoặc biết cách sử dụng cái jw flv player( chỉ dẫn cụ thể giùm mình nhé, nếu được) thì chỉ giúp mình với. cám ơn mọi người trước nhé.mình quên mất không hỏi mọi người luôn cách chuyển định dạng ppt của power point sang định dạng pdf của adobe với.

----------


## Lpthuylieu

bạn có thể chia làm đôi sau đó up lên www.youtube.com cũng được .vì flv up lên youtube là ngon lành rồi .sau đó copy mã html chèn vào một tabble trong trang web của bạn là được mà .đó là cách đơn giản nhất đó .

----------

